# Fehler: Maximum connection limit reached for



## andy0815 (16. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bekomme im Mail-Error-Log folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
pop3d: Maximum connection limit reached for ::ffff:88.**.**.**
```
Die IP ist meine eigene IP, ich rufe an zwei Rechnern (mit dieser IP) ca. 20 Mailkonten gleichzeitig ab. 

Wo genau kann ich das connection-limit denn für gleichzeitige Abfragen von einer IP erhöhen?


----------



## Till (16. März 2011)

In der pop3 Datei in /etc/courier/ muss es eine Einstellung wie MAXPERIP geben. Diese musst Du erhöhen und dann den pop3 Daemin neu starten.


----------



## andy0815 (16. März 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Habe den Wert an der angegebenen Stelle erhöht und es funktioniert jetzt.


----------

